# Blustery winter days.



## alleyyooper (Jan 27, 2014)

I personally like winter. there are so many things to do. I suppose that spearing in a shanty or even jigging for fish would be enjoyable. I am just not a hard water fisher man. 
I like to call coyotes, cross country ski, snowmobile and cut fire wood during the winter. How ever there are days even I just don't want to be out side in like near zero temps and 20 MPH and up winds, and blowing snow. 

On those days I will set down at the reloading bench and knock out a bunch of primers from rifle and pistol cases then reload them some other blustery days.
Is also a good time to set up the Mec 9000G press and reload all those 12ga. hulls and the second 9000G and reload all the 20ga. hulls I have on hand.

Is a good time to tie fly's, assemble spinners from the supply's bought from net craft. Is also a good time to touch up the paint on chiped lures and even make some with the dremel tool.
is also a good time to refinish that rod you bought at a yard sale with the chips and nicks as well as guides missing. 

I also like to clean out the gun safe and give every one some fondling that I haven't fondled for some time a lightly oiled rag is nice to fondle with. 

Did I say I really like winter

 Al


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 27, 2014)

But this is called "Polar Vortex" its way different ya know.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 28, 2014)

Some city dudes didn't have any thing better to do that sit picking their nose and whining about the cold came up with that polar vortex stuff and the Media took off with it.

 Al


----------



## ramzilla (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoy winter much more than any other season as well. I can put more clothes on in the winter and stay comfortable outside most times but when its hot as hades outside I just can't seem to get anything done. When everyone else is hibernating I'm out trolling in the woods scouting, shed hunting, cutting wood or anything that keeps me off the couch. Only thing I miss during winter is my motorcycle but every now and then I'll hop on it and freeze for an hour or so.


----------

